# Orange web tv : pb plugin vlc



## seb_r (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

bon, ça fait 2 jours que je galère et j'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster.
Comme indiqué dans le titre, je souhaite accéder à Orange web tv avec mon Mac (sous XP avec Parallels Desktop, ça marche avec IE7).

Comme lu sur de nombreux sites, la config pour mac est :

- Firefox ou Safari (pour ce dernier, lorsque j'essaie d'accéder à l'adresse des chaines, ça me dit que je suis inéligible...)
- plugin VLC, et là ça se corse (enfin pour moi :rose

J'ai installé le player VLC et il fonctionne
J'ai installé le plugin et là ça coince. J'explique :

- install à partir du package OK
- j'ai mis le plugin à la mimine (après ouverture avec Pacifist) dans /Library/Internet-plugins (idem dans ma Library perso) 

Firefox ne veut toujours rien savoir : sur le site orange web tv, j'ai un bandeau jaune qui me dit plugin manquant et effectivement, quand j'ouvre la page "about':'plugins" dans Firefox, VLC n'y figure pas.

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? là je sèche et ça gonfle de pas trouver... 

A part ça, sous XP, je trouve la qualité vidéo très très médiocre... mais le son est pas mal et bien synchro. Quand on n'a pas la tv, ça dépanne.

Merci d'avance pour vos contributions. 

@+


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2008)

et  ca ca te concerne?




c'est extrait de  chez orange....

edit
par ailleurs je signale un site qui permet d'accéder à plusieurs  bouquets
web de FAI  *quelque soit  son abonnement*
( via le plug VLC)

 bouquets : *free  leneuf alice*

Attention ce ne sont pas les  bouquets TV complets ( visibles via TV ou multiposte)
 mais les bouquets  accessibles par web

http://streamplayer.free.fr/


----------



## xgl (2 Mai 2008)

@seb_r
Pourquoi as-tu installé le plugin VLC à la main ? Ton problème avec Firefox qui ne voit pas le plugin vient peut être de là.
Sinon, ça peut aussi fonctionner avec Safari si tu actives le menu de développement et que tu fais passer Safari pour Firefox via le changement d'agent.

@pascalformac
Pour Free, sur http://streamplayer.free.fr/, c'est bien (entre autres) les flux du multiposte qu'ils utilisent!


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

xgl a dit:


> @pascalformac
> Pour Free, sur http://streamplayer.free.fr/, c'est bien (entre autres) les flux du multiposte qu'ils utilisent!


je ne crois pas
Va regarder, la liste des chaines
ce sont les flux de freeboxtv 
( bouquet nettement moins fourni que le bouquet TV classique)

edit
xgl a raison 
Pourquoi cette install étrange?

retélecharge le dmg du web browser plug
et refaire


----------



## xgl (2 Mai 2008)

RTL9, Gulli, etc. ne sont pas des chaînes disponibles sur Freebox TV (http://tv.freebox.fr) mais bien uniquement en multiposte via la playlist http://mafreebox.freebox.fr/freeboxtv/playlist.m3u (flux dont l'url commence par rtsp ://mafreebox.freebox.fr) or elles sont présentes sur le site (http://streamplayer.free.fr/tv/freeboxtv.php).

Donc c'est bien à la fois des flux du multiposte et des flux issus de Freebox TV (ceux qui sont sous l'option Très bas débit, par exemple pour France 2, France 3, etc.).

Et il n'y a donc pas TF1, M6, W9 puisque ces chaînes ne sont pas dans le multiposte (alors qu'elles sont présentes dans le bouquet de Free).


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

ok
mais ce ne sont pas , loin de là TOUS les multiposts de tel ou tel FAI

c'est ue initiative de CE site de récuperer tel ou tel canal


----------



## xgl (2 Mai 2008)

Oui là je suis d'accord, pour les autres FAI comme il n'y a pas de multiposte façon Free, ce ne sont que les flux bas débit qui sont proposés sur ce site, site qui effectivement est une bonne initiative de récuperer tel ou tel canal et qui en plus fonctionne bien sur Mac


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2008)

c'est d'ailleurs assez intriguant

 techniquement j'imagine qu'il y a un mix de
- reroutage des flux bas débit des bouquets ,
+
- autre chose : justement les canaux hors bouquets web

faudra fouiller c'est interessant


----------



## qsdfg (8 Mai 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> bon, ça fait 2 jours que je galère et j'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster.
> Comme indiqué dans le titre, je souhaite accéder à Orange web tv avec mon Mac (sous XP avec Parallels Desktop, ça marche avec IE7).
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème avec OSX.4.11 PPC, heureusement j'ai trouvé grâce à la procédure ci-dessous 
Orange propose d'installer ce plugin qui ne s'installe pas  (pour pc probablement) et malheureusement Orange ne propose aucune aide. Pourtant nous payons ce service "dit gratuit" (je rêve, on me prend pour un niais). :mouais:

* Il faut télécharger le plugin VLC qui se trouve vers le bas de cette page
*http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html*
* Puis après avoir redémarré FF et retourné sur la page d'Orange
*http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://webtv.guidetv.orange.fr/home.do
*, le plugin n'est plus demandé et les chaînes fonctionnent (c'est un peu diesel au début, mais ça vient).


Attention au bon plugin VLC. Pour moi c'est PPC et pour mon épouse Intel (j'avais fait l'erreur et le plugin PPC pour un Intel ne fonctionne pas, normal).


----------



## pornisantes (8 Juin 2008)

Merci à qsdfg

La procédure indiquée est bonne
Il ne faut pas en effet se tromper entre ppc et intel
Tout marche donc, un peu lent effectivement et de qualité très moyenne (son notamment un peu décalé); mais enfin ça marche 
Pornisantes


----------



## qsdfg (8 Juin 2008)

En revanche je ne suis pas du tout satisfait de la réception de certaines chaînes (pourquoi pas toutes  , et pas de chance sur la 2 et la 3 que je préfère) car j'ai un décalage entre le son et l'image. Environ 7 secondes, l'image avant le son.

J'ai vidé les caches, stoppé plein d'applications, redémarré, mais rien à faire toujours ce décalage (iMac itel 1 giga de RAM ce qui devrait être suffisant, débit internet mesuré, d'environ 6,2 méga).

Je ne comprends pas.

Avant  j'avais un mac mini PPC et il fallait passer par VLC avec ce FAI (débit plus faible environ 3 giga) et je n'avais pas ce problème.


----------



## Strutter (16 Juin 2008)

@ qsdfg : j'ai le même souci avec Windows. Je pense que ça vient d'eux, même si ça paraît un peu énorme comme souci technique.


----------



## qsdfg (16 Juin 2008)

Strutter a dit:


> @ qsdfg : j'ai le même souci avec Windows. Je pense que ça vient d'eux, même si ça paraît un peu énorme comme souci technique.



Merci de témoigner 

J'en ai la certitude depuis samedi (48 h). Toutes les chaînes fonctionnaient parfaitement sans aucun décalage alors que je n'ai rien fait de particulier. Malheureusement ça n'a duré qu'une journée. Actuellement, c'est le summum 

Il y a environ 18 secondes de décalage entre l'image (plus tôt) et le son tardif.

Ça uniquement sur 3 chaînes sur les 20 (24/24, la 2 et la 3).

Ce *qui m'agace*, c'est que sur le site d'Orange, le réseau est dit en bon fonctionnement et rien n'est signalé


----------



## qsdfg (21 Juin 2008)

Depuis hier, j'ai téléphoné à Orange et ... oui  , s'il y a beaucoup de personnes regardant une chaîne, des baisses de qualité en réception expliquent ces décalages entre le son et l'image (18 secondes en ce moment). Hier c'était nickel. :mouais:

De toute façon le conseillé m'a dit "c'est gratuit"  (mon il ! :mouais: Et il ose le dire et y croire, je rêve ! ) , et que Orange pense à l'amélioration du service.


----------



## qsdfg (22 Juin 2008)

Pour en revenir à la question d'origine, pour Firefox c'est réglé, mais pour Safari, je cale 

Avez vous trouvé une solution pour Safari ?


----------



## qsdfg (22 Juin 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> bon, ça fait 2 jours que je galère et j'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster.
> Comme indiqué dans le titre, je souhaite accéder à Orange web tv avec mon Mac (sous XP avec Parallels Desktop, ça marche avec IE7).
> 
> Comme lu sur de nombreux sites, la config pour mac est :
> ...



Bonjour, je viens d'installer FF3 sur mac intel Tiger, et la webTV de Orange ne fonctionne plus même avec le tout dernier plugin VLC *8h* 

Et pour vous ?

Pour Safari, je désespère car cela n'a *jamais* fonctionné.


----------



## seb_r (27 Juin 2008)

bon bah rapport au sujet original, j'ai refait l'install "normale" du plugin VLC pour Intel (comme la 1ère fois) mais quand j'ouvre la page "about':'plugins" dans Firefox, VLC n'apparait pas.
Donc je pense que le plugin ne s'installe pas.
C'est pas un problème de système puisque depuis, je suis passé à Léopard mais le résultat est le même.

Comment fait-on pour faire croire à Safari qu'il est Firefox ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## qsdfg (27 Juin 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> bon bah rapport au sujet original, j'ai refait l'install "normale" du plugin VLC pour Intel (comme la 1ère fois) mais quand j'ouvre la page "about':'plugins" dans Firefox, VLC n'apparait pas.
> Donc je pense que le plugin ne s'installe pas.
> C'est pas un problème de système puisque depuis, je suis passé à Léopard mais le résultat est le même.
> 
> ...



J'ai l'impression que Safari ne sais pas, et ne peut faire ! :mouais:


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juillet 2008)

seb_r a dit:


> bon bah rapport au sujet original, j'ai refait l'install "normale" du plugin VLC pour Intel (comme la 1ère fois) mais quand j'ouvre la page "about':'plugins" dans Firefox, VLC n'apparait pas.
> Donc je pense que le plugin ne s'installe pas.
> C'est pas un problème de système puisque depuis, je suis passé à Léopard mais le résultat est le même.
> 
> ...



Je relance le sujet car ce n'est plus bon du tout avec FF3.0

le plugin (intel) VLC est bien intégré, mais lorsque je veux voir une chaine, FF plante et quitte brutalement. Par contre toujours impossible avec Safari  
ici pour les détails * http://forums.macg.co/4740530-post1150.html*


----------



## xgl (9 Juillet 2008)

Pour faire croire au site que Safari est Firefox il faut activer le menu Développement dans les préférences de Safari (onglet Avançées), puis dans le menu Développement utiliser la commande Agent d'utilisateur et choisir une des 4 options Firefox du menu (le faire sur une fenêtre vide puis saisir l'adresse du site).


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juillet 2008)

Super comme idée, mais après avoir essayé toutes les possibilités (même les plus débiles comme sur l'image), rien ne fonctionne :sleep:







* Toujours :*


----------



## qsdfg (20 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je relance le sujet car ce n'est plus bon du tout avec FF3.0
> 
> le plugin (intel) VLC est bien intégré, mais lorsque je veux voir une chaine, FF plante et quitte brutalement. Par contre toujours impossible avec Safari
> ici pour les détails * http://forums.macg.co/4740530-post1150.html*



*Je viens de changer pour Léopard 10.5.4 et déception  les mêmes problèmes sont toujours là.*


----------



## qsdfg (20 Juillet 2008)

qsdfg a dit:


> *Je viens de changer pour Léopard 10.5.4 et déception  les mêmes problèmes sont toujours là.*



Ça y est, je sais qui fait planter FF  

Je suis certain maintenant que c'est le plugin VLC qui fait planter FF 3

*En le désactivant FF ne plante plus, mais la chaine ne d'affiche toujours pas* 


J'ai envoyé un rapport de plantage à Mozilla. Reste à savoir quand ils vont réagi


----------



## qsdfg (21 Août 2008)

Avec Léopard, et il y a de nombreux changements et malheureusement quelques constantes.

1)  *Safari ne sais toujours pas faire (Webkit idem)* 

2)  *Avec Firefox 3.0, toujours égal à lui même, ne sait pas faire et la WebTV d'Orange fait toujours planter FF si  le plugin VLC est activé *

3) Camino fonctionne mais *l'affichage des autres chaînes dans la partie droite est plus que chaotique*. Cela peut redevenir normal 30 minutes plus tard mais pas toujours. 

4) Enfin !     J'ai toutefois fait une trouvaille après avoir testé une multitude de navigateurs.

Je ne connaissais pas du tout. Il est d'origine Allemande, et fonctionne à merveille. C'est *iCab *4.1.1  
*
L'affichage et le fonctionnement de la WebTV d'Orange se déroule à merveille* [C'est une parenthèse car iCab fonctionne aussi parfaitement avec les JT de France 2 et France 3, en affichant les boutons en bas de l'image que ne savent pas faire FF3 et Camino, Safari via Flip4Mac sait le faire parfaitement. 
Par contre tous les navigateurs y compris iCab, ne savent pas utiliser les liens situés à droite de l'image du JT pour accéder directement au passage concerné dans le JT. Il n'y a que IE via Parallels qui sache le faire à merveille. Apple a donc fait un bon choix avec Windows. 
Avant on ne se rendait compte de rien puisque ça ne fonctionne pas sur tous les navigateurs mac. Apple et les marques de navigateurs ont de sérieux problèmes et du travail sur la planche).


----------



## Mactoubeau (23 Août 2008)

Je viens de télécharger VLC comme demandé sur le site d'Orange et je ne vois pas trace d'un plug-in pour les navigateurs... cela dit comment faire en sorte que ça marche ?


----------



## Nathalex (24 Août 2008)

VLC ne suffit, il faut le plugin pour les navigateurs web ("Web browsers plugins" en bas de cette page) mais il faut au préalable avoir installé FireFox 2 (puisque cela ne marche pas plus chez moi que les participants de ce fil avec FireFox 3).


----------



## qsdfg (24 Août 2008)

Mactoubeau a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger VLC comme demandé sur le site d'Orange et je ne vois pas trace d'un plug-in pour les navigateurs... cela dit comment faire en sorte que ça marche ?



Tout à déjà été dit dans ce fil

*http://forums.macg.co/4670892-post9.html*


----------



## qsdfg (3 Septembre 2008)

*http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http%...ange.fr/home.do*

"La" WebTV à problème


----------



## qsdfg (10 Mars 2009)

seb_r a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> bon, ça fait 2 jours que je galère et j'ai longtemps hésité avant de poster.
> Comme indiqué dans le titre, je souhaite accéder à Orange web tv avec mon Mac (sous XP avec Parallels Desktop, ça marche avec IE7).
> ...



Je relance ce premier post car j'ai relu la discussion, et j'avais raté une chose qui est dite ici dans le troisième post.

Dans le menu Développement de Safari en choisissant "*Agent d'utilisateur*", avec tous les Firefox 2 et 1.5, ainsi que IE, la Web TV d'Orange fonctionne parfaitement (un comble avec IE).

Pour Firefox en direct, ça fonctionne avec Firefox 2 que j'ai installé en doublon, tandis que le dernier Firefox 3.0.7 ne sait plus faire. Toujours à cause du plugin VLC qui fait planter FF. *Je pense qu'il faudrait creuser car ça me paraît incroyable qu'une évolution récente de FF ne sache plus faire.*


----------



## xgl (10 Mars 2009)

Je pense que le plantage de Firefox 3 avec le plugin VLC est plutôt lié au plugin VLC qu'à Frirefox, car sur Mac on est toujours au plugin VLC version 0.8.6i, toujours pas de version 0.9.8 comme sur PC où il n'y a pas ce problème.


----------



## qsdfg (10 Mars 2009)

C'est ce que j'aimerai bien savoir. :mouais:

D'où vient le problème ? Car Firefox 2 fonctionne très bien   Pourtant c'est vieux (informatiquement parlant )


----------



## Thireus (3 Juin 2009)

Voici une solution pour voir la WebTV directement dans VLC.

Merci de laisser un commentaire si ça marche!

http://thireus.dareyourmind.net/index.php/macos-apps/12-orange-tv-sur-votre-mac


----------



## Romaric. (14 Décembre 2010)

Thireus a dit:


> Voici une solution pour voir la WebTV directement dans VLC.
> 
> Merci de laisser un commentaire si ça marche!
> 
> http://thireus.dareyourmind.net/index.php/macos-apps/12-orange-tv-sur-votre-mac


Super ! Ça marche impeccable


----------

